# wow that was cool



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so i recently got a new ray for my 250 and he has been causing havock in my tank killing fish and just nt beeing cool. I really think he was underfed at his last home. So i have been power feeding him like two smelts a day. So this fish has got to know me and when i come he starts putting on a show. I have always cut the smelt up but i figured id try a whole fish. Then i thought maybe he will come to me. So i held the smelt at the top of the tank to see if he was interested long story short he ate the smelt right outta my hand. Freakin cool and not something i ever wanted to try but i was really cool


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

just remember if he gets startled it IS a stingray after all, dont wanna get an ouch lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i used to do the same with my shovel nose cat until he got spooked and poked a big hole in my hand while i was hand feeding him , they are very sharp and unpleasant to deal with , i can only imagine a stingray being much worse...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

a ray wound would be much worse i really just dropped it in his mouth. Im well awar but youd be suprised they dont use the barb much but will if peeved off


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

rays are like puppy dog. Many people have learnt to handfeed and even belly rub their rays. They will even go upside down on the surface waiting for you to drop food into their mouths.

Good job


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i wasnt poo pooing i was just issueing a warning many trained animals can revert back to wild animals without warning , do you know how many crocs have had peoples heads stuck in there mouths and then one day just chomp... it isnt advisable to recommend playing with an animal that has the potential to have serious side effects is all i was getting at


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

You can safely remove the venomous barb. As long as you dont introduce anything that competes with the ray, there is no reason to keep it. 

And dont give me that "but he wont be able to defend himself BS". No predators in the tank? then no barb is needed. Bottom line.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you can remove a cats claws too but it doesnt make it any less of a douche move......think about it


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

why remove it thats lame ill just use common sence.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

common sence is always .... ALWAYS THE BEST ANSWER im not saying dont do it , if your comfy doing it ... do it but you know i dont wanna see a post like ahhhhh look what my evil stingray did to me , lol you play with fire while cool you CAN be burned is all; i was getting at , i still fed my shovelnose that way wasnt his fault i was dumb lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

declawing a cat isnt a douche move, if you dont like it, dont do it to your cats. If your cat lives indoors and NEVER EVER has the opportunity to get out, and he claws at your expensive furniture or anything else, then why not? I never declawed my cat, but that doesnt mean I wouldnt do it if it was the only solution to the problem.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Remember it was a stingray that KILLED the Crocodile Hunter and he was as much a PRO with wild animals as they get.

Still, I remember back in the 80s when I had a smooth horn shark, large snowflake moray & volitan lionfish (14" by the time I sold him), that I used to always hand-feed them. I stopped when the lionfish stung me in the right hand.

So yeah, enjoy the thrill of handfeeding your new pet but DON'T post on here if it stings you cause macframalama will be very tempted to go "I told you so":lol::bigsmile:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha i would too lol, but i still want to hear about it , everyone likes to know there right lol... gimme this one guys my wife never lets me have the okay you were right,


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yes i is a d bag move, I have adopted 3 kittens and they are desimating what is left of my leather furniture and also a fw other things around my house , being that the are inside cats and i dont plan on allowing them out because we live near hwys and forests full of things that would love to make snacks of them..
but i mean they were born with claws for a reason granted they may be useless as far as there intended purpose for a cat but that doesnt mean chop em off or yank em out,you buy a cat you KNOW they come equipted with hardware you know what your getting into, anyways lol it wasnt about cat lol

and for the record I dont want to be right but you pee in the wind you might get wet thats all im saying


ThePhoenix said:


> declawing a cat isnt a douche move, if you dont like it, dont do it to your cats. If your cat lives indoors and NEVER EVER has the opportunity to get out, and he claws at your expensive furniture or anything else, then why not? I never declawed my cat, but that doesnt mean I wouldnt do it if it was the only solution to the problem.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Like I said, if you dont like it, then you dont have to do it.

If I had a stingray, and I probably never will, and I wanted to hand feed it, I probably would have the barb removed as soon as I bought it. The ray will never need it. Cats walk on their feet, and indoor cats have a much greater chance of getting outside than a stingray has the chance of meeting an enemy in your tank. Think about it.

I think de-barbing your stingray is much more of a safety issue for you, than declawing your cat.

Stingrays are dangerous. They are basically sharks with big wings. sure some eat small fish/animals, and some eat plankton (manta rays) but they are wild animals UNLIKE house cats


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i was wondering do you guys have rays or ever owned them? Im not swimming with them like the crocodile hunter im simply dropping food in his mouth lol. Also my rays almost never use there stinger even when frightened qnd they do not use to kill ive only seen it used on each other. But saying that it doesnt make them any less dangerous and a sting could make you loose limb


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

20 years ago my grandfather caught one in the waters here and while he was reeling it in to check what he'd caught, it stung him on his hand. I dont remember if there were any serious effects, but he did live and didnt lose his hand.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think it depends on species, but some rays ie river dog another river monsters reference has a slime or mucos that causes mass infection but i think some the initial poke is bad and i think the venom is like other stuff like a bee sting or urchin whatever jelly fish , and i dont think motoro or hysterix rays which im speculating you have can do those things but still go stab a fork in your hand doesnt feel good you know


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

haha no thanks im sure it would hurt


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I owned hysterix rays 6 of them, still small and the only thing i ever witnessed then kill with there thing a majig was my fav catfish at the time an albino channel cat he was awsome i dunno what the difference is between platinum and albino but he was sweet and didnt have red eyes anyways i woke up and he had a big ole hole in his head and had a ray chewing on his behind i was prety bummed, i know it was my fault things that share space are gonna scrap but i really wanted rays , sad thing is within 2 months i tired of the rays and sold them off, i still kick myself in the butt for allowing that cat to get killed.... damn it now i want another one , thanks alot lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

mine are huge and live with lots of adult discus not to say they always get along but if the rays are well fed all is good


----------

